# Blackburn Royal infirmary, Lancashire - July 2009



## CHEWY (Jul 22, 2009)

The Blackburn Royal Infirmary (BRI), which also housed Blackburn's only A&E department was opened to the sick in 1865 and was decommissioned in the summer of 2006, and a new hospital building was built at the existing Queens Park Hospital (QPH) site in the town, so to merge the two sites into a single hospital for Blackburn. This meant the moving of many departments, and much publicity was made about the moving of the Accident and Emergency departments, so to avoid public confusion of the exact time when the A&E at BRI shut, and the A&E at the newly merged Royal Blackburn Hospital site opened.

Today most of the site has been flattened, but what remains is badly trashed and the old girl may be turned into apartments one day.





*The Pics*











































































































































​


----------



## Gangeox (Jul 22, 2009)

Great stuff Chewy, looks a grand old girl and that dome is something else.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Gangeox 

been wanting to see this place for ages now (especially for the dome).
i bet i could walk it in little more than an hour too, must try harder in future.


----------



## magoo² (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice one chewy


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Magoo 

didn't think it would be as bad as this though.
won't be long before it's too far gone to do anything with


----------



## magoo² (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah i know mate i was up there at the weekend and it's falling apart


----------



## lost (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish I'd checked this place out when it was first being explored, looks ruined now.
Is it pikey damage or lack of maintenance?


----------



## magoo² (Jul 22, 2009)

Bit of both i think. Local chavs are wrecking it now by the look of it


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 22, 2009)

Same here Lost 

think it's had a beating off everything possible by the looks of it (Pikeys, Chavs, Weather and lack of maintenance).


----------



## Potter (Jul 23, 2009)

Love the operating theatres.


----------



## TK421 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice one Chewy, whilst that is totally wrecked, you have captued some really excellent images there, I especialy like the flooded room, the dome and the oxygen/nitrous pipes.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks both 

been wanting to get my own shot of some theatre pipes TK for ages since seeing other peoples.


----------

